# File System corrupted at every reboot

## emitrax

I'm not sure this is the correct section, but I don't know

where else to post it.

Since a few days, everytime I reboot my root partition

is corrupted and I have to run an fsck on it and reboot.

After the reboot it boots fine, but the time after that no

matter what I do, the partition is corrupted and I have to

run fsck again.

Any suggestion on how to fix this for good ?

Thanks in advance.

S.

----------

## jcTux

First and foremost, check that your hard disk has no physical problems:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Smartmontools

----------

## yzg

Any errors in your log file?

----------

## eccerr0r

Are you sure your machine is cleanly shutting down every time?

Some times a program does not halt cleanly and the machine forcibly shuts down anyway, and the partition is not marked clean, causing a fsck next boot...

----------

## yendy

I have very similar problem! After 'emerge system' (and some other libraries update), no more than 2 days ago, now every boot fsck reports manual intervention is needed "type password or Ctrl+D". However I've intervened by typing password, (and also doing it from 'SysRescueCD') and manually running all possible fscks: fsck.ext2, dosfsck, xfs_check, xfs_repair, reiserfsck - for all partitions on my laptop, and there were no erros!

Also 'smartctl', even after applying option '--test=long ...', shows perfect hdd condition.

----------

